# A question for those who are moving on



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Have you found a new site to call "home"? 
I'd like to keep track of my old friends that are leaving. 
I'll stay a member here for now... but would also like to join other sites where my old friends will be hanging their hats. 
If the majority move, I'll move too. My friends mean more to me than the addy where we meet and exchange ideas.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes, there is a particular site but we're not allowed to post the link here, last time I knew. Some had it in their signature, though. Pony was one of them, if she still has a profile here.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes, I have a new "home". I still stop in here, but only when I'm bored to tears. I can be found at the same board Woolieface mentioned (as best they could). I'm using the same screen name - which I NEVER do - so my friends can find me.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Post a private message to a couple of friends you haven't seen post for awhile. They can private message you back and fill you in. 

Many of my friends are there now... :clap:


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

Melissa is still a member of this board. You can PM her for the address if you'd like to join her boards. It isn't a great conspiracy.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

I'm also on Melissa's site. going by pitbullmama over there


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I'm now registered with the same name. It will take a while for me to learn a new format so if you don't see me post soon it simply means I'm still floating around trying to land on a thread. haha


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I've been enjoying reading the posts on the new forum!


----------



## snakeshooter1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Somebody wanna pm and let me know where.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Just go to pro boards and search for homesteading. You'll find it. I'm staying here, but decided to go over there to see what the hubbub is about. Not much different than here -- just fewer forums and a lot fewer people.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Actually enjoying the new site, lots of old friends there.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

no really said:


> Actually enjoying the new site, lots of old friends there.


It's not as easy to navigate. Doesn't mark the unread posts for you. I've been reading one of the books and keep spending tons of time to find my place every time I have to leave.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, I'm still here. Don't have the need nor desire to learn a new place. Y'all are stuck with me.
I signed up, but the navigation was more than I want to deal with, and I do have a commitment here...not a legally binding one, but one I took on personally, and will fulfill. 

Matt


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

terri9630 said:


> It's not as easy to navigate. Doesn't mark the unread posts for you. I've been reading one of the books and keep spending tons of time to find my place every time I have to leave.



If you click on the little 'new' icon next to the thread (if there's new since last time you read it) it will take you to where you left off.


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

I didn't get past the pro boards TOS. Boy,howdy. Now those guys take no prisoners.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This is the URL for Melissa's new forum

http://homesteadingfamilies.proboards.com/


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

It's also been reformatted. Much easier to navigate and lots of forums. Melissa and Wendy also take suggestions and do implement them to continue making it a better place. 
Rather than try it once and condemn, try it a few times - make constructive comments to make it an even better board. Then you'll have two places and old friends to visit.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Wolf mom said:


> It's also been reformatted. Much easier to navigate and lots of forums. Melissa and Wendy also take suggestions and do implement them to continue making it a better place.
> Rather than try it once and condemn, try it a few times -* make constructive comments to make it an even better board.* Then you'll have two places and old friends to visit.


...or not. Tried that. Had no problem with the people or moderation, but a HUGE problem with the TOS, and even though I offered cash to have the forum move to a situation where the TOS could be Melissa's I was vilified. 

Stuff like that rolls off my back, but after the experience I have zero interest. The undercurrents that were exposed in response show me that many of the problems here were BECAUSE of a _few_ of the members who have left here in a huff, focused on past problems that have now been resolved, and taken their pot stirring and hating with them. Bluntly, even though a lot of nice folks followed those few, I kinda like the quiet here since the haters are gone.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Muskrat said:


> I didn't get past the pro boards TOS. Boy,howdy. Now those guys take no prisoners.





Harry Chickpea said:


> ...or not. Tried that. Had no problem with the people or moderation, but a HUGE problem with the TOS, and even though I offered cash to have the forum move to a situation where the TOS could be Melissa's I was vilified.
> 
> Stuff like that rolls off my back, but after the experience I have zero interest. The undercurrents that were exposed in response show me that many of the problems here were BECAUSE of a _few_ of the members who have left here in a huff, focused on past problems that have now been resolved, and taken their pot stirring and hating with them. Bluntly, even though a lot of nice folks followed those few, I kinda like the quiet here since the haters are gone.


Yeah, I got stomped on hard (even called a troll) when I posted about the Pro Board TOS when Melissa first set up that board. Even though I signed up over there to follow a couple of folks I like, I have no intention of posting. I really hate the fact we had this split, but I'm hopeful it will be for the best in the long run.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

You nailed it Harry. *OR NOT--*


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> Yeah, I got stomped on hard (even called a troll) when I posted about the Pro Board TOS when Melissa first set up that board. Even though I signed up over there to follow a couple of folks I like, I have no intention of posting. I really hate the fact we had this split, but I'm hopeful it will be for the best in the long run.


I guess you changed your mind? Welcomed you to the new board when you posted yesterday.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Harry Chickpea said:


> ...or not. Tried that. Had no problem with the people or moderation, but a HUGE problem with the TOS, and even though I offered cash to have the forum move to a situation where the TOS could be Melissa's I was vilified.
> 
> Stuff like that rolls off my back, but after the experience I have zero interest. The undercurrents that were exposed in response show me that many of the problems here were BECAUSE of a _few_ of the members who have left here in a huff, focused on past problems that have now been resolved, and taken their pot stirring and hating with them. Bluntly, even though a lot of nice folks followed those few, I kinda like the quiet here since the haters are gone.


We didn't leave in a huff...we simply made a decision not to support what was happening here any more than we have to. Melissa's forum is a relaxed, friendly place and we like it. Moving there was not just about the terms of service here, but about lying, plagiarism, coverups and lack of ethics. 

You were not vilified for pointing out the TOS, but for coming where you were invited, and being deliberately rude. You wouldn't come into someone's new home, and before even taking the tour, telling them they did it all wrong, have terrible taste, and btw, they should never have moved in the first place. Your post was the internet equivalent of that. 

I have enjoyed your posts here on HT for many years, but I was absolutely shocked by the lack of respect you displayed in your first post to Homesteading Families. So, yes, a few people did point out that if you didn't like it there, no one was forcing you to stay. If to you, that is being vilified, it is strictly your interpretation of events. I'm sorry you feel that way.

As far as offering money to set up a different site, I don't think you realized at the time that Melissa's father had died that very day. The last thing she needed to deal with was the internet. She needed time to grieve and mourn with her family. I believe she was very gracious to you in her response. It was stated that Proboards may not always be where Homesteading Families is hosted, but for now, it is...she was in no way putting you down, just had more on her plate than she needed at that moment. 

Wendy was also very kind in her comments to you, as were others. Even those who you feel vilified you, felt that it was only in response to your initial, very critical post.

I will be posting very infrequently here, as I really enjoy the atmosphere more where over 500 of the HT members are now meeting, but I could not let pass an opportunity to present a more balanced picture of what happened.

You are more than welcome to join us...just remember that, as has always been on Melissa's forum, the most important rule is to "be nice". That doesn't mean you can't state your views, but you should do so in a kind and helpful manner. I'd welcome the chance to visit with you there.


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

So I guess she's resigning as coordinator or whatever of the Survival Writers' Corner?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

As far as I was aware, she pretty much did when the organization of threads was completed.

Matt


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

looks to me that no one is going to write there anymore for fear of being hijacked...:grumble: i really loved reading all their stories...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I guess you changed your mind? Welcomed you to the new board when you posted yesterday.


Changed what mind? The only reason I posted is that I received a message saying I had to or I would be dropped. As I said in my post over there, I found out that is where Martin is now posting and I really miss him. I stated plainly that I don't plan on being active except to read his posts and possibly to ask him a question or two.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't understand the need to keep coming back to place you dislike so much, when you have a place you are SO "happy"..????


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

manygoats - over the years I have learned that for some people "rude" is a defense word used when their own actions are indefensible and they are called out.

"Moving there was not just about the terms of service here, but about lying, plagiarism, coverups and lack of ethics. "

I know that I am beating my head against a brick wall in attempting to respond to this again but I'll give it one more shot. In doing so, I know with certainty that the defense mechanisms of some people will simply not allow them to read it and take in the meaning. The text may not flow particularly well, because there are a few points that are only marginally related.

Was there "lying, plagiarism, coverups and lack of ethics" on HomesteadingToday? Yes, and heck yes. As long as a group (ANY group) is hero based or personality based, lying, coverups, and lack of ethics WILL eventually happen. We all are flawed and all make errors in judgment. When people have been in power for extended periods, attitudes shift and not always for the better, even with best intentions. 

Remember that as someone who has had a career in management I have seen this first hand, not only in others but in myself. It can be an inner battle to keep from developing favorites, dismissing their flaws, and not being objective. I once was pushing a manager for promotion and seeing a great future for her, only to have it come out in another part of our organizational system that she had been getting deeply into drugs. I didn't have a clue. Much like a detective attempting to solve a crime, I've learned to not take statements and people only at face value.

I have no desire to lead or control people (without commensurate pay) anymore. It is a hard and largely thankless job. That part of my ego has been more than amply exercised. Others DO have a desire to lead and "moderate" based upon their personal beliefs. As I've mentioned before, the energy for that comes from a need within the person.

My own desires and needs have been to educate and expose people to alternate ways of thinking and become self-actualized. I've made no bones about that, nor do I care if it upsets people. I often take extreme positions to expose flaws that others would brush under the carpets.

Systems with checks and balances tend to be more robust than rule by individuals in a King or Queen position of authority. In my above example, the system in the workplace came to my rescue when I made a bad choice in who to promote. While I regretted the loss of someone I had seen as a valuable manager, I was also grateful for the correction and support and guidance that the system afforded me.

A structural flaw in the alternate forum can be summed up as "The queen is dead, long live the queen!" The totality of Angie's rule has been replaced by the totality of Melissa's rule. I have NOTHING against either woman. They are both strong and overall appear to be considerate and thoughtful. We gave up a king or queen in the U.S. a while back, and the change has worked out remarkably well for us as a country. As long as the SYSTEM of structure and law has not been corrupted, those parts of it have provided great guidance. The same can hold for forums.

When Melissa commented that she would not volunteer to moderate a forum where she had to share power, I was a little startled. Handing over reins and sharing power is common in business, especially when a leader has become more mature and is looking for a more balanced life. However, what startled me even more was her digging up an old experiment forum that had a HORRIBLE TOS and using that as a "safe" haven. I couldn't have been more shocked if Consumers Reports had declared SUVs unsafe and begun promoting Corvairs as an alternative. As a leader with a bone to pick, it made NO sense. NONE. ZERO. It STILL makes no sense.

"Moving there was not just about the terms of service here, but about lying, plagiarism, coverups and lack of ethics. "

Because of the TOS at proboards, there is ZERO protection from plagiarism there.
If you moved because of plagiarism here, where it is now actively outlawed, to a place where it is acceptable, you are either having a knee-jerk response, want to try to send a lesson, or really don't care about plagiarism. That part of the response makes no sense.

Coverups. In a systems based structure, coverups are much more difficult. Not that they would, but if Melissa and Wendy wanted to quietly boot someone without anyone knowing why, they could. The system now in place here disallows such behavior. THAT part of your response now makes no sense.

Lack of Ethics. The claims of lack of ethics painted here were painted with a brush as wide as a warehouse broom. there were two actionable violations, and those were addressed and changes made to prevent repeat performances. That part of the response now also makes no sense.

The reason that many people moved, in the cold light of morning, is that some people were ticked off and feeling misused, wanted to send a message and not support a place that allowed such abuse to happen. The corporate response was at first too slow and indecisive and there were enough of those people that a critical mass was reached, and those who had connections with them began to follow. The equivalent in nature is the moving of a hive. The queen moves or is moved and the worker bees follow. In nature, if the queen or beekeeper chooses an unsuitable hive location, the hive is at risk.

Power and responsibility go hand in hand and have many facets. As charismatic as some leaders are, they can have flaws. Those who expose or comment on those flaws do so at their own peril, no matter how well intentioned.

As for Melissa's dad dying, you are correct that I was unaware until I was informed. When I was, I left my condolences and let it go at that. I'm not sure why you even brought that up.

For the reasons given above, the responses to my thread there, and just as importantly because it is a "dark" group, I will not participate in it. I would hope that my words here are not copied or plagiarized into it, but if they were all it would show is duplicity and lack of ethics.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Nahh, I have no desire to be Queen, those crowns are heavy and tend to fall off if you are bent over in the garden. I'm just a country-girl with a love of homesteading and hearing everyone's stories. 

As I read your post, I was thinking, "Wow, he thinks a lot!" I don't tend to over-analyze things too much, more of a go-with-your heart kind of person. I think things will work out just fine in the long run and probably just the way they are meant to be. 

I appreciate your insights and will most likely implement some ideas in the future. There just isn't any rush as far as I can see. Life is busy on the homestead right now so we will take things as they come and see where the road goes. 

I have no bad feelings towards HT, I put a lot of time into helping it grow and become a good place. I have made good friends here that I respect and admire. I wish everyone here the best and hope that the board continues to inspire and give everyone the solid information they need to thrive and prosper in their homesteading dreams.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

And Harry, I would never allow anyone to copy your words to any forum I was responsible for, just isn't going to happen...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Melissa said:


> And Harry, I would never allow anyone to copy your words to any forum I was responsible for, just isn't going to happen...


I don't think you have control of that Mellisa. That from what I have heard of the TOS. I think that is his point.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

If someone copies and pastes his post to my site, I will delete it and ban the person. Of course I can't stop someone from doing it to begin with because I don't have that sort of control over anyone. I can remove it if it appears which is what I meant. That has nothing to do with any Terms of Service agreement on either board.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Melissa, I do think a lot. It is impossible to start a business and build an professional point of sale linear program from scratch _singlehandedly_, writing tens of thousands of lines of code, abiding by various conventions and laws, and NOT think a lot and build in error handlers for every conceivable event. I would not wish my brain or convoluted thought processes on anyone.

I do hope that you have come through the passing of your dad well, and that the busy-ness of your life is filled with good spring things and fond memories.

"Go with your heart" and unconditional acceptance are wonderful and valuable feminine traits. Conditional approval and constructive criticism are the masculine counterparts. A combination of both is usually beneficial for harmony.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Melissa,

Sorry for the loss of your dad.

On the trail.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Thank you Harry. I think you are a good man and I admire your ability to discern the issues at hand and share your thoughts so succinctly. I do not dismiss your concerns at all and I appreciate the information given.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks Bret. He was surely one of a kind and taught me a lot over the years. As we get older, we know those holes will come into our lives, but it still isn't easy.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

You are right. Wish I had been a better listener.


----------



## lordoftheweeds (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been gone for a while, what the hell is going on?


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

lordoftheweeds said:


> I've been gone for a while, what the hell is going on?


Miss a day, miss alot 

Where do we begin 

Browsing the Admin section, should add some light


----------



## lordoftheweeds (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm glad I missed it


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I like both boards and I am members of both boards. 

This "situation" has taught me to be very cautious of the words I type. You never know where they may wander to. As a result, I will be even more withholding of my personal information than I was before. My real name is very recognizable so any contact I have had has been thru a close friend whom I call my son. I'm very glad that I've had a buffer in place.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

flowergurl said:


> I don't understand the need to keep coming back to place you dislike so much, when you have a place you are SO "happy"..????


I don't understand the need to continually make this type of comment. Do you actually WANT to drive more people away? It doesn't have to be an us vs them. Yes, I'm very happy at http://homesteadingfamilies.proboards.com/, but I am still a member here and have just as much right to post if I feel like it as you do. There are still people here I like, who are not on HF. I choose not to post more than the rare comment, but choosing to post a response to a one-sided comment should not mean an attack either on here or through PM.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Harry Chickpea said:


> manygoats - over the years I have learned that for some people "rude" is a defense word used when their own actions are indefensible and they are called out. :umno:
> 
> And for some people, "rude" is just "rude". Joining another board is "indefensible"? Wow. That is an, um, interesting take on things.
> 
> Last time I checked, we are all still free citizens and not limited to posting only on HT.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

flowergurl said:


> I don't understand the need to keep coming back to place you dislike so much, when you have a place you are SO "happy"..????


I am a member in 4 forums, is there some unwritten rule that I should not be here? Each forum has reasons I participate, some more than others. None of them seem to have problems with participation in other forums in fact they welcome posting links to interesting threads in other forums.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Harry Chickpea said:
> 
> 
> > manygoats - over the years I have learned that for some people "rude" is a defense word used when their own actions are indefensible and they are called out. :umno:
> ...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, spew? I am merely pointing out an alternative view to your own. And I'm not indigent...I'm not even indignant, lol. It seems you feel that it is only okay for your opinion or position to be stated. I'm just asking for equal time. I have no difficulty in understanding what you write, sir. I just don't happen to agree with your opinion. Shall we just agree to disagree?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

When your view is YOUR view, and not a misinterpretation of what I wrote, go for it. If you want to say that in your opinion what I wrote was rude, fine.

However, when it is a _continuing_ and intentional misinterpretation of what I have written after my repeated attempts to clarify, that is something entirely different. Agree to disagree? No. When *my* words are misused, and *my* intent not understood or honored, as a legitimate attempt at getting the new forum quickly away from a host where problems could (and likely will) be repeated, you can go pound sand. There is no "disagreement" involved. You are wrong. They are MY words... and in this forum they remain as MY words.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

<sigh> Never mind.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

no really said:


> I am a member in 4 forums, is there some unwritten rule that I should not be here? Each forum has reasons I participate, some more than others. None of them seem to have problems with participation in other forums in fact they welcome posting links to interesting threads in other forums.


Wow, I'm a member of other forums as well. I want to learn. I have learned a lot here at Homesteading Today. I learn a lot at a sewing forum I frequent. I visit garden forums. I visit other homesteading forums and participate. I like the http://homesteadingfamilies.proboards.com There is a lot of great advice there. There is a lot of great advice here. 

Seems so odd to me that folks have such a problem with moving on or staying or whatever. This forum is for preparedness. I would think other forums that teach something similar would be fine to visit. In fact, I would think that the more you learn they better you would be prepared and the better you could share here as well. Odd, just odd to me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> It gets annoying when you continually misrepresent what I state and then get righteously indigent over those misrepresentations. I'm not going to even bother to waste the time correcting your spew again. If you can't understand what I write, or the thrust of my points, that is your defect in understanding and not my responsibility.


I saw your post on the other site, and I've seen no "misrepresentation" of it here.

You could always copy and paste it here and point out exactly what is "misrepresented".


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I saw your post on the other site, and I've seen no "misrepresentation" of it here.
> 
> You could always copy and paste it here and point out exactly what is "misrepresented".


You seem to be under the mistaken impression that I have to continually repeat myself for the entertainment of others and so that more snide comments can be made in response. I stated what I stated in good faith, Melissa has responded, and she and I conversed briefly in private email. I believe that she and I understand what was meant and what my stance is. That is all that really matters.

I haven't been back over to proboards for a while. I prefer to post on open forums.

Since I have made REPEATED good faith efforts to clarify what I said, I am going to take further attempts to belabor the post as a personal attack, and report those that I see as such. All my responding will do at this point is feed the trolls.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

> We didn't leave in a huff...we simply made a decision not to support what was happening here any more than we have to. Melissa's forum is a relaxed, friendly place and we like it. Moving there was not just about the terms of service here, but about lying, plagiarism, coverups and lack of ethics.


My question was if you feel this way about HT and don't believe it has changed, then why come back to post ? 
I wouldn't be hanging out at a place i thought was so foul, so I was wondering.
To the others that posted, I never said you couldn't belong to more than 1 forum...where did u get that ???


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I do believe that there is no reason to restrict members to one group and to insist that our members not visit any other sites is both foolish and short sighted. 

Having said that, I would like to point out that we do not condone bringing issues from other sites back here to argue over nor do we condone pressuring members to join other sites. The option was offered, a member said they preferred to not participate and that really should be the end of it and no further need to debate it any further. 

I have the utmost respect for Melissa and was proud to work with her for so many years and I'm very sure she would not want her members pressuring others to join our group and she has no desire to tear down this one because she invested many years of her life into building HT into what it is.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I saw your post on the other site, and I've seen no "misrepresentation" of it here.
> 
> You could always copy and paste it here and point out exactly what is "misrepresented".


I have missed you BFF. Nice to see You back.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm intrigued about other sites. If I were to get a PM about a few it might alleviate my curiosity...


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

anahatalotus said:


> I'm intrigued about other sites. If I were to get a PM about a few it might alleviate my curiosity...


Just scroll up about 5-6 post and there is a link


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not interested in any arguing about what forum is what, or better or nicer, etc. So I had not commented publicly on the issue. I just think it's kind of tacky, and opinions on preference in light of what has happened recently are better taken to pm at this time. 

I registered at the other place because a good friend went, (still on both forums and never a rock thrower kinda person), and I wanted to allow it a fair shot. It was a little cumbersome to try to navigate a new format, and I haven't peeked enough to even get "good" at it yet. But for sure, I have not felt "warm" there, nor have I found it to be a great resource of info. 

BUT, don't anyone fool yourself. There are nasty and disrespectful comments there too. 
It's pretty hypocritical to say how wonderful and happy it is when reality is more like it's a comfortable place to throw rocks at HT. Continuously refer to it as "the dark side" and welcoming people with congratulatory indications of escaping an abusive spouse or something.

It's actually kinda nauseating there with the "nanner nanner boo boo" of some who left.

I think Melissa dislikes negative comments of any kind, even if she might agree. I don't consider it a reflection on her at all. It's the posters' responsibility. 

Bottom line, no forum is perfect wonderland. I don't have enough time or brain power to keep up with much more than here and some youtubers I like to follow for learning. I likely won't be there much.

Dang I reckon I just made myself a little tacky. Just trying to state some reality and truth without exactly being a rock thrower. It is what it is.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

7thswan said:


> I have missed you BFF. Nice to see You back.


Thank you!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I saw your post on the other site, and I've seen no "misrepresentation" of it here.
> 
> You could always copy and paste it here and point out exactly what is "misrepresented".


I would strongly discourage anyone from doing this. We do have a pretty firm policy of not allowing people to import disagreements from other sites and it will be treated accordingly.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Harry Chickpea said:


> You seem to be under the mistaken impression that I have to continually repeat myself for the entertainment of others and so that more snide comments can be made in response. I stated what I stated in good faith, Melissa has responded, and she and I conversed briefly in private email. I believe that she and I understand what was meant and what my stance is. That is all that really matters.
> 
> I haven't been back over to proboards for a while. I prefer to post on open forums.
> 
> Since I have made REPEATED good faith efforts to clarify what I said, I am going to take further attempts to belabor the post as a personal attack, and report those that I see as such. All my responding will do at this point is feed the trolls.


There were no snide comments.

I told you what I thought about what I saw, much in the same way you express your opinions.

I didn't expect anything different than what I got in response


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Can someone refer me to a bookie so I can make some money on all of this?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

See no positive reason for leaving this open; closing after consultation with another moderator.


----------

